# Huge Swarm Resuced



## Outdoor N8 (Aug 7, 2015)

Is that a swarm or a full hive abscond?

On most of my nukes, the bottoms come off. I would be back at first light and super the nuke on a full hive body.


----------



## Ryan McEachern (Dec 18, 2011)

I had one that wouldn't fit into a 10 frame deep, and I already had been at two swarms that day, the bee vac was full, everything was full, and i was an hour away from th yard and not happy to go back and forth again.- fortunately they had clustered all over the deep itself, so I went to a nearly RONA, and begged a large cardboard box from the back by the cardboard crusher, and then just lifted the whole deep and extra cluster and everything into the big box, taped up the seems, poked a bunch of holes with a knife, and away back to the yard and properly hives into two deeps.

Good luck!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Congratulations on the swarm capture. I would definitely give them more room to keep them from absconding. I put a large swarm in a 10 frame deep a couple of years ago and had to add a second box because they would not fit. Sometimes it happens.


----------



## Lonestarbees (Aug 8, 2013)

Just a suggestion, this week I have had two swarms abscond the very next day, even though they had plenty of room. I would close them up with a screen or something for a day or two to get them to stay. It's been very frustrating, and I would hate to lose that beautiful swarm!!


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I dunno, I always use two boxes no matter what, the top one is always an empty so I can funnel the bees in easier, if they require more room, no biggy, I can add frames when I get back to the yard and just leave the empty box on top.


----------



## archerman (May 19, 2014)

Lonestarbees said:


> Just a suggestion, this week I have had two swarms abscond the very next day, even though they had plenty of room. I would close them up with a screen or something for a day or two to get them to stay. It's been very frustrating, and I would hate to lose that beautiful swarm!!


I do that with all of my swarms when I transfer from the swarm box to the hive. Close up the entrance with screen and add a feeder for a few days. that has seemed to work well for me.


----------

